# Medway Mice - Kent, UK



## medwaymice

Hi all,
I am in Medway in Kent and have the folowing breeds of mouse:
Long Haired
Satin
Brokens
Dalmatian
Bald
African Pygmy Dormice
and soon to have African Pygmy Mice

I sometimes have babies for sale and please see http://medwaymice.weebly.com for availability and prices.
Always open to offers for multiple purchases.
Looking forward to getting to know you all on here.


----------



## besty74

hello and welcome


----------



## Cordane

Welcome!


----------



## Satin mouse

Hello Charlie nice to see you on here, welcome to fmb, from Rich


----------



## MissPorter13

Hello and welcome to FMB


----------



## medwaymice

Thanks everyone for a really warm welcome.
After speaking to many of you and takin a lot of advice I have reduced my numbers considerably to just 3 pairs of mice:
Long haired pet mice
Bald Pet Mice
Broken/Even Show mice - early on so waiting to see what comes out of my stunning pair Daz and Una.

I do have 2 pairs of African Pygmy Dormice, a pair of African Pygmy Mice and 4 beautiful Zebra Mice too as well as the Cat - Coco and the Dog - Lulu.

Looking forward to progressing with my show strain and hopefully getting into DSiamese Show Mice too.

Thanks to you all


----------

